# I need help



## javlin42 (Dec 21, 2004)

*PLEASE HELP ME!!!!*

I have a 93 Maxima and i cant find im looking for a E36 headlight conversion. Does any one kno where i can get them at?????? email me at [email protected]


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Welcome to NF! Check out the Maxima section of the forum, those are the guru's that can tell you where to find what you're looking for.


----------



## javlin42 (Dec 21, 2004)

Ive got a 93 maxima and i have looked every where for the E36 conversion. can some body please tell me where i can get them???


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you don't buy it. you have to make it.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Duplicate threads merged.


----------

